# Bunny chat



## CayrisAndCoco

Hi! My name is Coco! I´m a French Lop rabbit! I am a grayish agouti coloring and I am around 11-12 pounds. My moms name is Cayris and I live with her in her bedroom! I free roam around the room and have a home base in a dog kennel. I have 3 doggie sisters and I am roommates with 2 hermit crabs, a Betta fish and a Pacman frog. Share on this thread about yourself!


----------



## Jasminebunny

CayrisAndCoco said:


> Hi! My name is Coco! I´m a French Lop rabbit! I am a grayish agouti coloring and I am around 11-12 pounds. My moms name is Cayris and I live with her in her bedroom! I free roam around the room and have a home base in a dog kennel. I have 3 doggie sisters and I am roommates with 2 hermit crabs, a Betta fish and a Pacman frog. Share on this thread about yourself!


I'm jasmine , I live in the area between my mads room , my homebase is a dog crate and I'm let out for 6 or so hours a day!
I love running around.
My owner gives me lots of fuss, and treats.
I hate taking my medicine!


----------



## CayrisAndCoco

Jasminebunny said:


> I'm jasmine , I live in the area between my mads room , my homebase is a dog crate and I'm let out for 6 or so hours a day!
> I love running around.
> My owner gives me lots of fuss, and treats.
> I hate taking my medicine!



Hi Jasmine! Looks like we both have the same type of home base! I stay out of my kennel all day and night except if my mom is out of the house for a long time. I do like to wake my mom up at night because I get hungry. I´ve learnt that if I flip my food bowl when I´m done, it wakes her up and annoys her.


----------



## Peneloppythebun

Hi I’m Peneloppy, I share a room with my mama I’m majority free roam unless my mama is sleeping at night then I’m in my x pen, I notice that if I annoy her by biting my x pen and flipping my food bowl it will annoy her and wake her up in the middle of the night, I mostly like to wake her up from 5 to 7 am every morning or sometimes 3 because I like my little late night snacks. I’m pretty spoiled you can say


----------



## CayrisAndCoco

Peneloppythebun said:


> Hi I’m Peneloppy, I share a room with my mama I’m majority free roam unless my mama is sleeping at night then I’m in my x pen, I notice that if I annoy her by biting my x pen and flipping my food bowl it will annoy her and wake her up in the middle of the night, I mostly like to wake her up from 5 to 7 am every morning or sometimes 3 because I like my little late night snacks. I’m pretty spoiled you can say


Hey Peneloppy! I like to wake my mom up at 4AM by binkying on her face at night! It sure wakes her up when she has a mouthful of floof! Sometimes when I get too loud, my mom puts me in my XXL dog crate. I don't like being in there and wake up cranky the next morning. Thanks for telling me a bit about yourself!


----------



## Peneloppythebun

Nice to meet you Coco!, sometimes I like to jump on my moms bed and walk on her while she sleeps I have to let her know who is the princess here! I’m a 4lb Holland Lop, I am a Blue tort I think mama isn’t too sure because I have brown,grey, white and silver on me. I like to stomp sometimes when I don’t get my way I sleep during the day so I’m a night bun. What about you?


----------



## CayrisAndCoco

Nice to meet you too! I am a 10lb French lop with beautiful brown-amber eyes! I have an agouti pattering (search up agouti french lops on google) and a white fluffy butt! I am very spoiled with a big basket of toys, and my mom bought a subscription for 6 months of a special bunny box! I am very exited to get my first one! I


----------



## Peneloppythebun

Awh wow I searched up agouti French Lop your pattering is really pretty! That’s nice of your mom! My birthday is coming up in June so I’m going to get lots of gifts!


----------



## CayrisAndCoco

Peneloppythebun said:


> Awh wow I searched up agouti French Lop your pattering is really pretty! That’s nice of your mom! My birthday is coming up in June so I’m going to get lots of gifts!


Thank you! You look absolutely gorgeous in your photo! Happy early birthday and I hope your mom spoils you rotten with toys and treats!


----------



## Peneloppythebun

CayrisAndCoco said:


> Thank you! You look absolutely gorgeous in your photo! Happy early birthday and I hope your mom spoils you rotten with toys and treats!



Awh thank you!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Hi, I'm Oreo. I'm a shy girl and like to eat dried willow treats.


*Shoving face on camera while eating*


----------



## Catlyn

Hello! My name is Storm and I'm a young french lop! Today is my 4-month "birthday" as i was born on 20th february this year.
I am a broken pattern greyish lop with white markings. Oddly i change my coat to speckled brown when i moult. I stepped into my poo so my mum struggles to get it out. I am a sassy bun and i hate being handled, at least now.
I love doing everything i'm not supposed to, zooming and climbing the wall like a spider.Ilove jumping snd scoping on the bed. I absolutely adore tunnelways and i have no interest in toys. Mum is having a hard time finding me any good ones.
I live with my mum in her room while she's home although my grandmum doesn't like me here at night so she sends me back into my secure shed pen when it's sleepy time. Mum is having a hard time Storm-proofing the room because i'm still small and i get into small nooks easily. I get really fussy when all my parents have to leave for the day, so i let them know my displeasure by feet-stomping. Granddad and grandmum don't want to get me a friend even after i'll be fixed although my mum really wants me to have a buddy other than herself.

What colour am I? I'm curious so absolutelty let me know if you have any ideas!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Hi Storm!


----------



## Catlyn

Hey Oreo! How're you doing? When is your birthday? Are you a single bun?

Do you know what colour am I?


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

I'm good. I have no clue what your color is, sorry. I'm a single bun because my owners parents won't let my owner get another bun. My birthday is November 5, 2019.


----------



## Oreo and bella

Hi I am Oreo am a grey with a white line on my face and I have a sister called Bella and she is all white u I reallly love food especially hay yum you see before we was adopted we was in a small hutch together which we would fight when I came to my new mum I had a scratch of Bella naughy sissy but now we live in separate pens alone untill bella.has.her operations I like to wake my new mum up at 5 am with my ball that has a bell on it because I want some more pellets my sister Bella is a escape artist my mum made our pens so Bella is keep In on her toes and keep managing to find escape I think mum DIY is getting better though we.both love to do a think called a dead flop to scare are mum.we are two and loving out new diet we use to eat that musli stuff yuk but.our.mum.is forever trying to give us the best live she can


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Hi Oreo! We have the same name!


----------



## daisyrabbit

hi, 
im new.... my name is Hamish and im a lop of the Heinz family.... and my hooman man rescued me from a tiny little cage i couldnt move in, now i have a garden and pussy cts to chase and yummy treaties, and a house plac e they sleep in...? but i like my house and run and to sleep in the garden, i am 2 years past march, and my new hoomans spoil me very much....but i need a friend to talk too


----------



## Catlyn

Hey Hamish! You look like a bun with helicopter ears! Glad to read that you now have a good and caring home!
Mum and granddad fixed up the walls and roof of my apartment so now i can stay inside with them! Granddad promised that he will take my mum to look for sweet big uppy eared bunnies! If all goes well i'll get a buddy-in-training by august!


----------



## daisyrabbit

dear catlyn, 
apologies as my hooman been away from home and mum not p.c compatible!, your right , i have big luggies, but i never put 2 up at once! dad thinks it cos they a bit heavy, but hes not sure, we both still learning about each other as i have only been here 6 months and a lot of that has been through the covid thing, plus my partner BLUE passing with gut staisis a couple months after we got here, mum, dad and me especially was VERY sad, as i loved her very much, so mum/dad spend as much time as possible with me to help me adjust, until they can get me another friend to live with, which we hope will be soon as the shelters in scotland as startinfg to open back up. daddy and i have been playing today in our garden and i have some fotos of which he will post a few, including my cat friend DAFFY who is a big tabby and sits on the fence looking for foxes...! is there any word on your bud in training yet? daddy says you look a bit like me but different colours?, its a pity you so far away!......
i hope you and your mum/grandpa are all well and luv from edinburgh xx


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

Hi I'm Lucas, 
and I like to thump to wake up my Hooman in the morning for a hay refill. My favorite treats are bananas and blueberrys. I love to get pet behind the ears and will give my momma lots of kisses.


----------



## daisyrabbit

hi lucas,
are you an indoor?outdoor bun? or free roam?, i have a garden and 2 cats to play with, though tonight i have been a naughty boy and refused to go to my bed! and came in to house to sleep with mum and dad, right at this second im hunkered down behind dads couch, with my food and litter and dads bike which i luv to chin.i luv my hay too, but not bananas, i luv kale and melon, oh and grapes, m'mmmmm


----------



## Catlyn

Aw thank you Hamish! I've been doing well with my hooman mum but not so great yet with the buddy in training. The buddy's name is Lümi, he's so soft and smaller than me! His previous grandmum was told that he was a she, so we took him as a she but when the vet said that Lümi was a he my mum decided to keep him because his previous mum's dog was bullying him. He has funny ears-they go loppity lop but they also go uppity up! I've never seen him lift both at once either but they're light! He's getting neutered tomorrow!
Mum showed me Lümi's fur and i didn't like his smell so i thought i bit him but not-mum now has a finger that's injured. Lümi just sniffed the shirt with my smell on it. Mum is 

coming home tonight! We all miss eachother!


----------



## Catlyn

@daisyrabbit 
Are you a bit better now? I'm sorry to hear of your buddy's loss, i believe that you'll get a new pal soon!
My mum, granddad and the rest of the fam are doinh great, thanks for asking!
Ireland isn't so far off as any of the usa though. The closest neighbour of the bunny parents here for me has to be Hermelin from Sweden or Preitler (Larry) (sorry if i got it wrong, mum's horrible at remembering names) from Austria!
Greetings from Estonia to you too!


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇

I'm a indoor bun and my hoomans going to Free roam me in her room. I love hopping up to my hoomans bed and then immediately jumping down. Ohh and chewing my hoomans ottoman. I haven't tried kale yet.  Right now I'm chewing my wooden string toy. My hoomans expecting my toys to come in today I’m very picky


----------



## Spectralmoon

So yesterday I got a bunch of new toys to tug on and fling around, and today I got to run and dig on the couch. I also got to have an official face to face meet with my foster sister! I wanted to hang out more but I think she was busy because she wouldn't stay still. When she laid down I tried to snuggle, but she kept getting up... must have had things to do!


----------



## Catlyn

Hey spectralmoon! You look adorable! What sort of bunny are you? Some mix perhaps? You look a lot like me!


But i don't know what sort of mix i am, maybe you can help me figure it out?


----------



## Spectralmoon

Hi Catlyn! We do look a lot alike! We even look like we have the same helicopter ears!

My mom was a broken black (black and white spotted) Holland Lop, and my dad was a Blanc de Hotot (a white breed with black/gray ear tips and "eyeliner"). I think I look a lot more like my mom, but my left ear is definitely dad's!

Here are my ears in action.


----------



## Catlyn

What's your name? How much do you weigh?I'm Lümi and the other grumpy grey lop that i have to share a house with is Storm. We're not bonded yet as it's too early and Storm told me that clearly when he bit off a chunk of my ear. I guess i'm fine now? My vet said that i weigh 2.5 kg but the vet at Tartu weighed me to be 3.5 kg. I'm six months old, so i won't grow much more. Maybe i'm an hotot mix too? I do have the ear and snout marks, plus the butterfly rim, so maybe french lop mix as well? It's fun speculating though! I bet your fur is silky soft like mine!


----------



## Spectralmoon

My name is Little Starlight, but my human mom calls me Star. I'm almost 10 weeks old, maybe 2lbs, so about 1kg? I'm pretty small still, even though I eat like a moose. I'll ask her to weigh me when she gets home. 

You do look a lot like my Holland lop mom because of her markings, but your face is a bit longer than hers was. The lops my human has seen have big fluffy teddy bear heads. I'm not sure for the breed to reference to. My human parent still learning all about us as well. I hope you find out soon!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop

Hi every-bun!


----------



## Scarlette

Heywo, My name is Corrie, I'm a Havana Mix. I was adopted from a humane shelter, when I was 6 weeks old, Mommy says I came from a very bad place, where they breed rabbits for profit. My Mommy is a very kind person! She spoils me with a lot of healthy treats and veggies, I now live in a big x-pen with lots of toys and hideouts, My mommy thinks I'm so cute and funny that she takes me to different places sometimes, I also have a kitty fwend called Callie, she's the best and lets me get close to her, in return I let her inside my pen sometimes, but Mommy doesn't approve, because Callie sometimes drinks my water. Right now I'm so happy all the time !!!


----------



## Milyvan

So many beautiful bunnies! I'm Cosmo and my mom loves this site but I didn't know I could talk to other buns until just now. (She stepped away for a hooman snack.) I live free roam in our pawrents room with my sister Tilky and 2 furry guys who don't have long ears and don't hop but like almost all the same food we do. Mom calls them piggies but they don't have tails. (Our hoomans are silly sometimes.) 

Just hoppy to see so many loved bunnies in the world! (Mom sez there's lots of animals -including bunnies!- who need homes so it's nice to see there's lots who are loved, too.)

Oh.....mom's coming back....and I smell cilantro! Later!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

HI, My name is Bullseye. I'm a jersey wooly. I'm kinda shy, but I absolutely love my human. I'm not very fond of others though. If they try to pet me, I kick bedding at them. I can be a bit mischievous when I'm not being supervised. I don't like being picked up either, mainly because in my old home, they used to drop me a lot.


----------



## Catlyn

Hello, Bullseye! Do you have a nickname or do your hoomans just tell your full name when they call for your attention?
I've never ever seen a jersey woolly even on a picture, despite the fact that i like to toss around my mum's phone a lot to peek at the screen.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Hi Catlyn! My human calls me Bubba to get my attention. I don't listen to her though. It makes her upset when I don't come to her and it's funny to watch.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Catlyn said:


> Hello, Bullseye! Do you have a nickname or do your hoomans just tell your full name when they call for your attention?
> I've never ever seen a jersey woolly even on a picture, despite the fact that i like to toss around my mum's phone a lot to peek at the screen.




do your hoomans give you a nickname?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Are there any friends I can chat with? my mom is sleeping right now and I'm bored.


----------



## Catlyn

ILoveMyJerseyWooly said:


> do your hoomans give you a nickname?


Not really -our names- Storm and Lümi, are short enough so mum will call us such for our attention. She has called me a grumpy old man,(face moult pattern) a mountain goat(cleared a 1meter wall), and a chunky boi(i am a french lop). She has called Lümi a little prince(probably his markings and behaviour) and mum's dad sometimes calls him panda because of his eye rings.
We're sound asleep when you're awake, as currently it's 6.30 am here.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Catlyn said:


> Not really -our names- Storm and Lümi, are short enough so mum will call us such for our attention. She has called me a grumpy old man,(face moult pattern) a mountain goat(cleared a 1meter wall), and a chunky boi(i am a french lop). She has called Lümi a little prince(probably his markings and behaviour) and mum's dad sometimes calls him panda because of his eye rings.
> We're sound asleep when you're awake, as currently it's 6.30 am here.



Oh, ok! what's your favorite toy? I like my hay rope! It's fun to throw around.


----------



## Catlyn

Sadly, we don't have any toys at all-mum just can't find good toys that would be cheap enough, or even those which wouldn't get destroyed in an instant. Our stores are really empty on rabbit departments. 
When i was alone, she bought me a loofa hoofa toy, one with sticks and coloured spongey-things, mum says that it was quite pricey and it didn't even last a night- i only had business chewing at the thread and nothing else. I wouldn't even want to look at toys created from its "leftovers".
We once had a cardboard scratching board handed from the bun that passed away. That didn't hold on long because apparently mold had decided to form so we never really got to use it. Even free cardboard is hard to find around here. That's a bummer.
When she went for a short overnight trip, she made me and Lümi a buunch of different hay braids and wreaths in exchange for a little alone-time. We loved those grasses.
These are long gone, the only existing thing that still remains is a wooden treat roller. We love tossing it around to see if there's anything in it. 
Mum cannot make us any cardboard/tp roll toys because Lümi would just straight-up eat them almost whole. Mum was warned to keep wires away from the little rat-faced panda but apparently it's the paper we must keep him away from. When i tried to help with that by removing the wallpaper for him, i got into trouble too, so i won't do it anymore unless i want their attention. That glutton wouldn't care about it though. He's lucky that his guts aren't blocked or anything.
Oh, and he came from the vet with funky smells. It appears that the vet had flushed his eyes and nose, and mum put some powder in our bowls to boost our bacteria so that the pastuerella would pull back a little. Apparently i seem to have caught it too.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I can't imagine what it's like to not have any toys! I'm so sorry! Maybe you'll get some for Christmas! I hope you do!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Hi, I'm Minnie!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like these things: !!!!!! 
! !! ! !!!! !! ! !! ! !
Do you guys like celery? I REALLY LIKE CELERY
I'm also kinda spastic... if you haven't noticed DDDD


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

EWW celery Oh sorry I forgot to introduce myself I'm Pancho and I HATE celery I spit it out. I made my owner mad


----------



## CamelNewt528962

Haha I do that by scratching the walls with my claws and it makes a sound like SCREEeeEeEEeEE and knocking my water bottles diagonally and flipping over my food bowl wahahahhahahhaa


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Oooo I should try that. maybe not bc then I get NO treat


----------



## CamelNewt528962

haha do u ever just sit in ur litter box and sleep or is it just me?


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I used to to that lol then my owner free roamed me and now I take over her bed MUAHHAHAHAHHAH.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

hahahhaha yknow what rlly annoys my human? pooping in my hay


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

AHH yes I love that too


----------



## CamelNewt528962

today for the first time i let my hooman pet me... it was nice


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

That's great! I'm eating hay rn lol.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

im eating yummy oxbow pellets


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

Ooo I've never had those in my life. I eat sherwood rabbit food pellets. My mom is kinda picky with my food


----------



## CamelNewt528962

haha my mom likes to bug her mom about getting new fish everytime she goes to the pet store  
...what do u think fishies taste like? good? bad?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Now I want to taste some fishies! My mom used to have fishies and crayfish. I never got to taste them though


----------



## raven123

My parent got a couple fishies.... our cat sister ate them though so now parent doesn’t have any more fishies lol. We should ask our sister, Ba Ba boo, what they tasted like. I’m eating hay rn and Hermione is off somewhere probably getting into hay lol. Btw this is Skylar, Hermione might be here later.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

hi skylar


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

Hey skylar! You should definitely ask your cat sister what they tasted like. I have chicken sisters! Two of them really like me! The rest don't though


----------



## raven123

Hermione got into some mischief this morning, at 7:00 she hopped onto bunparents bed and over to a glass of cranberry juice and knocked it over and now it’s all over parent’s bed and floor. Bunparent has to clean it up now, Hermione is so naughty.


----------



## Pumpkin

Hi everyone! My name's Pumpkin and I have a very lousy servant boy. I just don't understand why he doesn't give me treats 24/7. I like destroying everything in sight! It's just so much fun. But for some reason, my servant hides all of those fun wires , but at least he gives me willow balls and seagrass mats to make up for it. And I love doing binkies around my house!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

haha skylar sounds like something i would do


----------



## CamelNewt528962

and hi pumpkin!!!


----------



## raven123

CamelNewt528962 said:


> haha skylar sounds like something i would do


Yeah Hermione can be a bit naughty at times lol. I’m very well behaved, parent showed us to their class yesterday and I stood up to my fear of being camera shy.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

i dont think parent's teacher likes me being on the camera...


----------



## Catlyn

Eyy Celery! Finally something that is completely okay to eat! I grab it in my big mouth and then make a run for it. I've observed that mum likes to take treats away from me, so i have to do anything in my power to keep the yum-yum to myself. My roommate doesn't bother running away-he'll just eat until he gets caught!
(Heyo, mum here! Feeling the need to mention that i'm still having some issues with _*my *_mum giving the boys too many beets n carrots n bananas n potatoes n cabbage n chips n all that, so just have to take em away. it *is *fun seeing Storm hook as he runs with his treats though.)
Mum did get us a maize mat about a week ago, now only the tightest middle part remains and we're still adamant on destroying the whole thing. FINALLY something other than nothing! Mum is still quite down because she has yet to find a good bunno-safe toy that will last a bit longer than the ones before it. She was thinking of getting us one of those ''dog treat puzzle things'' but she doesn't want to spend 20eur on something she doesn't know we'll interact with or not.


----------



## Pumpkin

@Catlyn Hi, this is Pumpkin's dad speaking to Storm's mom. I have the same problem as you. My parents love feeding him too many treats and most of the time I have to take them away. So now Pumpkin runs away and hides to eat anything that's given to him and people act like that's my fault. They're the ones feeding him too many treats, I'm just trying to keep Pumpkin healthy.


----------



## Catlyn

Awwww, where did Lümi go off to? I haven't seen him in a week, and the last time i did, somehow i had the irresistible urge to nudge and nip at him. I couldn't help it, he was stiff as a bone and gave no reaction! Usually he would at least nip me back or give me a kiss...(soft grunt) I miss the time that he was next to me, i had someone to speak my local language, someone to hang out with and observe when mum was out somewhere. I loved watching his antics but couldn't be bothered to jump three feet up onto a table to retrieve some bread. I knew that granny would give me some sooner or later. If she didn't, i'd nip her, but she's been giving me lots of grass, and not so many sweets that i like. I do love my greens though.
They pulled me away from what i knew, and dumped me into a big and almost empty place, better today than the day before, it also has a wall which i can't even be bothered to try jumping over. Mum wouldn't give me the pellets becaue that fence thing is too high, i had to help myself scatter them and quarter of em ended up in my water. Ewww, i wasn't gonna drink that. Mum changed it for me.
But what's she doing on a camping bed right next to my area? Does she think she became a doe when she flopped onto the blue springy thingy? I'll show her my springy feet tomorrow.
For now, (choo), bye, i have to beauty sleep so that mum wouldn't call me a grumpy old man.


----------



## Catlyn

I don't think that Lümi is ever coming back, is he? We would sometimes travel together, so i was hoping that he would be with me when they tucked me into the carrier and drove me around last time but nope, he wasn't there. I couldn't feel him today either when i was on the ride for almost six hours. I do miss him, although i didn't like his clingyness that much. I
've been causing mum a number of headaches- she only wants me to be happy but it's hard for her to keep me as such, i am quite moody and not happy at all for being all alone. The vet seems to have a soft spot for me-she said that she didn't mind getting bitten and was more wary of my hind feet. No wonder, i had to let her clip half a centimeter of my nails, else she wouldn't've let me be. UUUGH i hate the vets' office, i wished that mum would take me away from there, but she wouldn't even if i climbed onto her lap. 
She really wants to get me a new bunfriend, she says the vet told her that if i don't chill out in a few months, i will need a new mate. But mum struggles with that- no shelters, no fixed rabbits, no playdates, no space- what is she supposed to do? I wish that i could .... I don't even know. I'm just lonely and mum isn't enough for me. I bet that she also needs a more friendly bun beside me.


----------



## Catlyn

Hey hey fellow buns!
How's life been going for you?
Lümi didn't come back to me after all... Instead of him, i met a grumpy, grunty miss bossface whom mum calls Iris. We didn't like each other on the block but after going on a few dates i grew to like her, and she seems to like me a bit too much. Sometimes i wish she'd stop following me everyehere i go..
Mum seems to struggle with finding us any good toys, still, so Iris went on a heist to steal a firewood piece with bark on it to gnaw on something. She's also initiated room repair 101 with her wallpaper removal. Whereever she can reach, the walls are empty.
I never noticed that it's my second birthday! Mum can't seem to remember if i was born on the 20th or 25th or something, so they say that it's just sometime late february.
I heard rumours that they want to order a puppy pen as my bday gift. I'd have to share it with my pal, but that would be fine. I hope it will mean that we will get more space when nobody else is home. Grandma says that it would be useless since mum would abandon us outside with that pen, but i can't understand where she's coming from. We would still be indoors, and grandma can't really expect us to live in garden panels that don't give enough space for us, forever. Mum is 18 now, after all, so they can do what they want with their money and order whatever they think we need. And they agree with me and Iris that we want to have more space at night.


----------



## Catlyn

We haven't seen mum in a while... Where did they go? We've never been apart for longer than a week, and now it's been three and still mum's nowhere to be seen..
At least grandma is here most of the time, though she is sometimes bugging us too much. We wanna sleep but she wants to give us stuff. Not that we'd mind but sometimes we just wanna nap. Grandpa is also here, he gives us nightly pellets too. Yum-yum!
Mum did get us that xpen before leaving, so yay to more nightly space; we can snooze on the carpet or zoom at earlier hours. It's nice but where is mum?


----------



## Catlyn

Storm here!
Mum had gone on an adventure without us, what a person! Though as they didn't take us along, i think that it served them right that i forgot them for a while. How could mum just disappear on us? Well, at least we got gifts! A willow tunnel with hay, some lovely herb mix, and some sort of natural fibre insulation mats? Organic litter pads? Nesting material? We don't know but it was fun to destroy.
Then mum made us a biig willow tunnel, big enough for me to pass through with relative ease. They didn't like that i wanted to eat and move the entertainment. What did i do wrong?
Then they went on like nothing had ever happened. Until summer hit.
First, there was a small hill full of tasty stuff but we were always chased away. Apparently we weren't supposed to eat those chrysantemums.
Then mum began disappearing for a few days and then reappear for the next few. It's been going on for a while and is extremely disorienting. Granny's sometimes been a nuisance when mum's not around to supervise.
(Today, mum made me spit out half a chunk of white, strawberry-cookie chocolate that granny gave us. Bleh, those fingers don't taste good.)
And then, sometime later they got packages. We had a new bit of floor for a while, until Iris decided to chew a hole straight in the middle of it. It recently got swapped for some weird floor- not soft unless we jump on it, but not slippery and slick like the cool tiles we'd gotten before. It's acceptable and my queen hasn't decided to destroy it. Mum did dismantle her bunk by annoyed force and pushed the remaining bit next to out home. They intend to be flatmate with us? Okay, since my lady had decided that the corner between the bed, dresser and our wall is a perfect place to take cover. It's not too shabby.
Then mum got another package the noon earlier. It was something that glows at night and is quite soft, but i was chased away because i surprised mum. Was i not supposed to be where i was at? Did they think that i'd try to bite off one of those attractive, soft chunks again? Why can't i?
_(No, sir, with all due respect, please stay away from my brand new business-grade laptop, especially its soft and glowy keys. And stop jumpscaring me by suddenly boing-ing up to the bed in front of my face from literally nowhere. Thank you, my dear.)_


Iris here!
I've been a good lady, fair and loving and affectionate. Though my king doesn't always seem so fond of it. He'll run away from me. How could he? He allowed me into his home, courted me and we live together harmoniously, yet he dares refuse my passion? Sometimes he'll run off to mum-in-law, asking them to help him. And they often do. Where did i go wrong?
_(The royal lady literally tries to hump her hubby so often that he runs to me for assistance. It seems to be an incurable illness of hers. Just today, Storm ran to me from underneath the bed, Iris following close behind, actively deeding while he was trying to make a run for it. No wonder he dislikes those affections.)_
But i'm good-i clean him and warn him of dangers, keep him warm and even hug him close. I share my findings and affection with both the king and mum-in-law. I even help with decorating the estate! I bring stuff closer to and entertain him, accompany him for nearly everything. Is my display of affection still not enough? Anyway, there've been rumours that the royal estate might move somewhere far, far away from our grandparents. Either that, or our royal attendee is abandoning us. Who knows?


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

Catlyn said:


> Storm here!
> Mum had gone on an adventure without us, what a person! Though as they didn't take us along, i think that it served them right that i forgot them for a while. How could mum just disappear on us? Well, at least we got gifts! A willow tunnel with hay, some lovely herb mix, and some sort of natural fibre insulation mats? Organic litter pads? Nesting material? We don't know but it was fun to destroy.
> Then mum made us a biig willow tunnel, big enough for me to pass through with relative ease. They didn't like that i wanted to eat and move the entertainment. What did i do wrong?
> Then they went on like nothing had ever happened. Until summer hit.
> First, there was a small hill full of tasty stuff but we were always chased away. Apparently we weren't supposed to eat those chrysantemums.
> Then mum began disappearing for a few days and then reappear for the next few. It's been going on for a while and is extremely disorienting. Granny's sometimes been a nuisance when mum's not around to supervise.
> (Today, mum made me spit out half a chunk of white, strawberry-cookie chocolate that granny gave us. Bleh, those fingers don't taste good.)
> And then, sometime later they got packages. We had a new bit of floor for a while, until Iris decided to chew a hole straight in the middle of it. It recently got swapped for some weird floor- not soft unless we jump on it, but not slippery and slick like the cool tiles we'd gotten before. It's acceptable and my queen hasn't decided to destroy it. Mum did dismantle her bunk by annoyed force and pushed the remaining bit next to out home. They intend to be flatmate with us? Okay, since my lady had decided that the corner between the bed, dresser and our wall is a perfect place to take cover. It's not too shabby.
> Then mum got another package the noon earlier. It was something that glows at night and is quite soft, but i was chased away because i surprised mum. Was i not supposed to be where i was at? Did they think that i'd try to bite off one of those attractive, soft chunks again? Why can't i?
> _(No, sir, with all due respect, please stay away from my brand new business-grade laptop, especially its soft and glowy keys. And stop jumpscaring me by suddenly boing-ing up to the bed in front of my face from literally nowhere. Thank you, my dear.)_
> 
> 
> Iris here!
> I've been a good lady, fair and loving and affectionate. Though my king doesn't always seem so fond of it. He'll run away from me. How could he? He allowed me into his home, courted me and we live together harmoniously, yet he dares refuse my passion? Sometimes he'll run off to mum-in-law, asking them to help him. And they often do. Where did i go wrong?
> _(The royal lady literally tries to hump her hubby so often that he runs to me for assistance. It seems to be an incurable illness of hers. Just today, Storm ran to me from underneath the bed, Iris following close behind, actively deeding while he was trying to make a run for it. No wonder he dislikes those affections.)_
> But i'm good-i clean him and warn him of dangers, keep him warm and even hug him close. I share my findings and affection with both the king and mum-in-law. I even help with decorating the estate! I bring stuff closer to and entertain him, accompany him for nearly everything. Is my display of affection still not enough? Anyway, there've been rumours that the royal estate might move somewhere far, far away from our grandparents. Either that, or our royal attendee is abandoning us. Who kno


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

Continue?


----------



## Catlyn

Continue with what, exactly? Mum is away from us, again, who-knows-where.* They can't explain what we've been up to. Granny did tell them that either my partner, i or possibly both of us basically wasted the money, what was almost 40€, that mum spent on our new floor since it's supposedly now full of chew holes and shreds of gym foam. Mum is yet to come back to assess the damage, they'll be home tuesday morning, so there's still some way until that happens. Maybe grandpa will share a picture sometime sooner, who knows. Then mum will have to see if they can salvage something or just scrap it and start from zero again.

_*in all honesty, i've been working shifts at one of the beach cafe things to get some money for the move, rent and other daily nescessities before i can get a stable part-time going at the new city. At the moment, i could live a few months completely off my savings, but i would still absolutely need at least a 0.5 time-pressure (part-time with half the usual hours?) job to sustain myself and the royal duo.
I'm quite a bit anxious as to how my royal pair will deal with the nearly 8-hour public transport commute including a 2.5hr train and 20min ferry and 4-hr bus drive, kicking it off with a 30-min car drive to said train station. My route would be: car, train, bus, ferry, bus, by foot/taxi->apartment.
But buns' stuff takes up a lot of space, especially the 60*90cm panels that weigh a ton when combined into one flat-ish package, plus their new 70*90 toilet, 15kg bag of pellets, pee pads, bale of hay, etc etc. I'll save it for a new thread to get answers, but leave it here too just for people to know._


----------

